# Our little mouse . . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

is still not doing well. . . but she finally has an appointment at Texas A & M University Vet Hospital on July 29th---that is the first availability her vet could get for us. The vet told me last night that she feels that Lisi "probably has Lupus" and we seem to be in a flare at the moment. She is just not at all herself. She had a very restless night last night.
That appt. seems a long way away to me, but it is the best we can do & the beauty of A & M is that they have all specialists present. We will start w/dermatology & probably move over to internal medicine on the same day's exam.
This is the same hospital where Kitzi had his 2nd surgery so we sort of remember the routine. We will go down the day before, probably & stay overnight. It isn't that far from us, so we will see. The last time we went unprepared to stay overnight but it became clear that we needed to stay close, so we went to Wallmart & bought tooth-brushes, etc. This time we will go prepared.
I just hope she feels better BEFORE then! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That seems a long way off. I did not know that Lupus affect dogs - do you think it is DLE or SLE? I know in humans it can be painful. Do they use CBD to ease it in dogs? I hope the vet can give her some relief.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I am (& the vet is) not exactly sure. . . she was thinking SLO but since Lisi continues to decline she is now saying "Lupus probability." I think she is hesitant to give it more of a name. We continue to follow the protocol but it takes about 3 months to notice a difference if we don't add cortisone & & am reluctant to do that. It IS related, apparently to the vasculitis Lisi has had in the past (that is an IMD). I do think it is painful for her. At the moment she only eats (sometimes hesitantly) & sleeps. Once in a great while I take her to our deck but she doesn't want to stay out there either (she used to love being on the deck at night). I take her out in the stroller when we walk Kitzi & she is content to stay there (if she sees fawns, which we often do--she will bark at them). 
Lupus is rare in pups & I am not sure abut CBD oil but I plan to ask at the hospital when she goes. 
Her stitches have finally started to come out & I think that is bothering her mouth too---one is hanging down but still connected. I got a good look in her mouth yesterday, albeit a quick one.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,


I know that human sufferers of Lupis (at least in some states) can get medical MJ prescriptions and it seems to help them a lot in terms of the stiffness and soreness. CBD oil seems to be very popular now for dogs, though I know very little about it for them. I use it and it seems to increase my energy but does not improve my aches. The problem with it (in addition to its costs) is making sure the CBD you getting is the real stuff. Some of the recreational dispensaries here are starting to sell it - at least you know it has been tested.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, I am so sorry Lisi has to go though this - my heart breaks for her little body. Glad to hear you have an appt at Texas A & M - they are one of the best! Our bodies sure are complex - Praying time will fly and it will be July 29th in no time and for much wisdom in getting an accurate diagnosis - and treatment plan! 

Sandi, Lisi couldn't be in better hands - your knowledge amazes me - I know this must be so hard/frustrating for you seeing your little girl hurting :crying 2:......Both of you are in my prayers! Big Hug for both of you! :tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am assuming I might get it from the hospital?? Not at all sure. She seems to have a few "lesions for lack of a better word" on her nose & chin & it really itches her. She also has something strange on her chest---seems to be a small, hard lump---about the size of a large English pea. Neither D nor I have noticed it in the past. I feel so badly for her. She is such a good sport even when she feels unwell---such a happy little, tail-wagging girl.
The bumps on her under-chin are much like these.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Sandi, I am so sorry Lisi has to go though this - my heart breaks for her little body. Glad to hear you have an appt at Texas A & M - they are one of the best! Our bodies sure are complex - Praying time will fly and it will be July 29th in no time and for much wisdom in getting an accurate diagnosis - and treatment plan!
> 
> Sandi, Lisi couldn't be in better hands - your knowledge amazes me - I know this must be so hard/frustrating for you seeing your little girl hurting :crying 2:......Both of you are in my prayers! Big Hug for both of you! :tender:


:wub: Thank you Paulann for the prayers & hugs. Lisi has always been a little trooper & for that we are grateful. She is small but mighty. She will fight this & so will we. Please pray we get a vet that we can really connect with & that will trust him/her. Also pray that she won't lose any more toenails as that is extremely painful for her.:crying:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow Sandi< I almost wish I had not read this as I am sitting here almost in tears as it is. Lisi does not look well. Bless her heart! What are we going to do with these kids?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A couple of snaps from today: the first is Lisi's chin---she has little spots/bumps/lesions (whatever you call them) & her hair is thinning from scratching. The 2nd one shows her "weak eyes."
Oh how we love this little mouse!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

When I look at her eyes, I do not see a sparkle, she looks tired. Has she put on any weight lately. Has she had her thyroid levels tested? Has she been checked for TBD, heart issues? 

I hope the vet can figure this out.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Poor Lisi, she looks so sad and tired. Hope you can get to the bottom of this and get that sweet baby on the road to recovery. Prayers.....


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, My heart feels so heavy - Today has been one of those days that I feel so burdened.........:crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I too, Paulann. I am normally very optimistic & my trust is truly in God who knows so much better than I what is the good & right path. Today has been hard in a few ways but Lisi is my hardest---we love her so much & like Walter---we noticed the sparkle is not there. She did perk up a bit for us late this evening as we celebrated the Swedish Midsommar night w/a late night meal on the deck. In fact, she asked for some of my shrimp---and of course she got it! Now she is lying in her bed like before! Food has always been my secret weapon in her regard! 
Today I actually had the thought that she might not make it---it was A W F U L---how could my mind even go there? It is hard not knowing what it is & how to fight against it.
She will be 8 in early August & I am determined to do what I can to go past that date & on & on & on! Burdened? Yes, my human heart hurts, but I know that God loves us & that He will somehow carry us through. I just want her to be ok---she is a fighter & I will fight for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I haven't let myself weigh her recently. I don't want to know anything negative, but she does seem fragile & thin. Her ears are a bit weird on the inside---a bit raw & sensitive. The raised part/bump/lesion (it is very hard, not a cyst) on her thoracic , the small lesions on her nose, the sensitive nail bed & chin all make me nervous. Can we really wait until late July?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Maggie! I appreciate your love & concern. We will do all we can to get her back to the "irritating stage.":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry Sandi I didn't realize Lisi was so sick. She does look sad and uncomfortable, I hope that there is a cancellation and you can get your appointment earlier. 

It's so frustrating having to wait.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, I can't get Lisi off my mind. I know that you have an appointment at Texas A&M the end of July but that seems so far off. Is there no other vet specialty hospital in the area that could see her sooner? It is heartbreaking to see her this way.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

It is possible that you are dealing with more than one issue. As you describe more, it is sounding like an immune issue. I read more about lupus in dogs and what you are describing and the multi-issue effect seems like a close match. SLE. I know in humans it is very uncomfortable and can bring on extreme lethargy. Texas AM is top notch - I do hope they can take you sooner. Take care both of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The drugs used to treat SLE are the same ones Lisi had that stopped her vasculitis from progressing. We were told at the time that it was an immune mediated issue.
I don't know Walter, but yes, I have thought the same thing. 
I am going to call the vet's office this AM and ask that we be put on a waiting list in the event there is a cancellation. We are less than 2 hrs. away so could get there quickly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am trying to see if MY vet is in today & try to get in w/Lisi. I want her to have a look & try to push up the appt. at A & M if there is any way to do that.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, I am so sorry Lisi is so sick! Yes, do try to push up that appointment. Be the squeeky wheel for Lisi. We have to advocate urgency when these little ones are sick.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, I know you don't want to add steroids, but it might be worth a try to see if she responds, at least in the short term. I know I would hate seeing one of my babies this miserable if there was a way to at least make them more comfortable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie, I am afraid TA&M is our best hope. I am trying to get in on a cancellation but not overly optimistic at this point. If I can get her in today I would ask the vet about the prednisone & cyclelasporen as a stop-gate measure.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Just checking in on the sweet bug this morning Sandi. How's she doing? Give her love from us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I really dunno' but she seems a bit perkier! She sat outside this early AM on the "Hollywood schaukel" w/me & seemed content. She ate brecckie & is back in her bed. So far it has been a good day. :aktion033::wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So happy to hear this Sandi. Hope she continues to improve. Such a sweet baby.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Pat! She is still scratching a lot at those chin "lesions."


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sandi, I have been away for a few days. I hope Lisi is getting better and they can get a definitive diagnosis. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> Sandi, I have been away for a few days. I hope Lisi is getting better and they can get a definitive diagnosis. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


Thanks dear Reva! We will talk w/our vet tomorrow. She can't get Lisi in on an ER basis since it is a dermatologist issue IF it is Lupus. We might try on an internal med issue & get bumped over to dermatology IF she does not fit into internal med. Then we could get in quicker. Our vet will palaver w/a few of her "vet friends" & we will talk, hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday.
You are leaving mid July---or before? I hope you have nice weather! If you need a grocery store---go to Carrefour (not sure of spelling) in Champagne. They have delicious, delicious pate' at reasonable costs & some good wines. You can do a picnic for one of your meals---so good!!!!! I wish they would have let us bring some of the pate' home! Customs is sort of stinky about any kind of meat.
Anyhow, post lots of pics & I will be right there w/you guys. We plan to go back---love rural France---the people are amazingly friendly even if one doesn't speak the language. Love you both!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Sandi, the picture with the sad eyes broke my heart. I hope she feels better soon and that you can get a sooner appointment. Sending hugs to both of you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi just reading this now. I'm so sorry Lisi has been so sick. Poor girl, it seems if it's not one thing going on with her it's another. My sister has Lupus. I didn't know dogs can have it. Praying you finds answers soon and get that girl feeling better. I would push and push to get her in earlier. Maybe if you keep calling and annoy them enough they will get you in early just so you quit annoying them. :blush:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> I really dunno' but she seems a bit perkier! She sat outside this early AM on the "Hollywood schaukel" w/me & seemed content. She ate brecckie & is back in her bed. So far it has been a good day. :aktion033::wub:


I have no idea what a "Hollywood schaukel" is or brecckie - but Im all for it if its making Lisi content! :aktion033:

_"Keep praying, and esp. for me. I feel the burden of her care & making hard decisions---but someone has to do it. ❤" -_ Sandi, I can't think of anyone I would rather have than you on my team making these choices - Lisi is very fortunate! :wub:

Proverbs 3:5-6
Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and do not lean on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make straight your paths.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brecckie is breakfast!
Hollywood shaukel is a swing made of a metal frame w/heavy fabric & an awning on the top---it is in our back garden (yard).

Lisi is still better this AM---did she turn the corner again?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Good to hear! 
Fingers crossed - Lisi has turned the corner......and permanently! :chili:
Cautiously optimistic - prayers continue!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So happy to hear our sweet girl is feeling a bit better. Give her kisses for us!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So the vet (who was not supposed to be in to the clinic) called & we ended-up taking Lisi in for some tests---they should hopefully be back in a few days. Dwight just left to go & pick her up.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope it is good news.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for a good report.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear Lisi is feeling better. Hopefully the test will shed some light on whatever is going on.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope all goes well for Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

2 tests back, waiting for the most important one, but the vet wants to start her on thyroid meds for one thing. Her TSH level is very high but her T4 is in the normal range---IF it is lupus this would make sense. I am still hoping against hope that it isn't. This test will not be definitive even if it is negative---but IF it is positive we know lupus is in the right direction w/out being definite.
Now are you thoroughly confused.
She is still doing better.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope you have answers soon.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG Sandi, poor little Lisi...I'm glad she's feeling a bit better, but my goodness how stressful for you! I have nothing to offer about all the other symptoms, but Bayleigh gets similar lesions on her nose...are they crusty? Its usually a bacterial infection caused by her autoimmune issues and mupirocin for a couple weeks usually does the trick. I sure pray they get to the bottom of this and keep her on the mend. Sending love and hugs!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lydia, where do I get mupirocin? I have never heard of it! TIA


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi - it is often called bactroban TM name - you need a prescription. Be careful around her mouth and nose. I wanted to say I think you are on the right track with a lupus diagnosis.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! Thank you for any advice you have given, prayers, thoughts, & encouragements. I truly appreciate each of you thinking w/me. "It takes a village."

We saw the vet briefly yesterday & she removed Lisi's "still tight" stitches from having her tooth removed several months ago! Poor Lisi cried all the way to the vet---she knew where I was taking her. It was sort of pitiful---she has never done that before.

The vet still doesn't have the ANA results back---she was hoping to get them yesterday. She did say that one of the toe-nails Lisi lost isn't growing back (not the most recent one).
She also wants to wait to start thyroid supplements until the ANA comes back. We agreed that cortisone should be used as the very last resort. It would greatly complicate TX A & M's evaluation as well, and she is feeling better although she is still sleeping too much.

I have house guests coming for a week but will try to check in when I get the chance. Please know that I may not get here everyday, but I am concerned for all our little charges---most esp. Riley at the moment! I am happy that he is feeling so much better.

My DD has not yet gone public w/her "baby-bump-a-roo" as they call it. I am waiting for her lead before I say more. She has done very well w/her "geriatric pregnancy" thusfar. She is a trooper!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, thanks for the heads up "being careful around the mouth & nose" as that is where I had planned to use it. Her nose is looking better but she still scratches her chin & has lost hair there. 
She smells of fish oil! Even the vet tech noticed it---and this one does not smell as bad as normal. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Its a prescription antibiotic ointment. I"m personally allergic to all others, so I always have this one on hand, but I have gotten it from my vet as well. I use it on Bayleigh's nose per my vets instructions, but I do hold her tongue in so she can't lick it. Once its on, she doesn't bother with it.



edelweiss said:


> Lydia, where do I get mupirocin? I have never heard of it! TIA


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just be careful she does not consume any.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just quickly as it is almost mid-night. 
The vet called early evening & said she spoke w/TX A & M where Lisi will be going late July---they don't want her to start Lisi on thyroid meds yet. They don't think it is a real thyroid issue but a lupus one. She told me she is almost 100% sure Lisi has lupus (even if her ANA test was negative). Apparently w/all the history she has w/vasculitis, losing toe-nails (some of which have not grown back) the losing of hair & lesions & her being lethargic & having issues in hot weather---it is all pretty clear to her. We will still do the trip to College Station to get help in how to manage her & maybe other meds. 
She continues to do better.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like you are getting to the bottom of this little by little. Your vet sounds wonderful, so kind and caring. Even though Texas A&M hasn't seen Lisi yet, they are already involved and offering suggestions. So glad to hear that Lisi is feeling better.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad that she is doing better, and that you are getting such good care from your vet.
Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Pat & Kathleen----I sort of feel the "flare" has settled for now. I think the experience in France w/the crazy surgery really knocked the stuffing out of our girl. She is bouncing back, still not able to go on a long walk (or even a very short one) but the lethargy has settled & she has the sparkle back in her eyes. This makes me enjoy every moment w/her---knowing she is fighting!
I just talked w/A & M but had to leave a msg. w/another dept. so they will call me back hopefully this aft. We are lining out ducks up to get the most out of our appt. time there. Since she is feeling better I don't mind waiting until the 29th to go there. Before it seemed way too long. 
I can't remember what I wrote before but A & M told my vet not to start her on the thyroid meds until after they see her. They want to get a semi-clear picture of what is going on before a diagnosis is made. Apparently the issue w/the thyroid may not be a true thyroid issue but is related to the lupus.
I am learning lots---hopefully others will benefit from this experience & it can be redeemed for something good.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, So happy to read your update "She has her sparkle back in her eyes"! The eyes are windows into the soul. This is such an answer to prayer! That one picture you posted of Lisi where her "sparkle" was gone broke my heart and really scared me! We will just keep praying she keeps progressing and for much wisdom for all those that are part of her upcoming treatment plan. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, thank you so much!
I am asking God for a very clear diagnosis. In fact, yesterday I bluntly asked my vet for her honest opinion & she told me that she is as sure as she can be that Lisi has lupus ins pite of the fact that her ANA was negative. She had already warned me to not put much trust in either a positive (although that would be more sure) or neg. result. Apparently that is only one component in helping them decide on a diagnosis. She spoke directly w/the dept. at A & M & submitted Lisi's labs & history. So, whatever the outcome I want to know the whole truth. I do better if I am informed---good or bad---then I can devote my time to finding out how to make a comfy life for her, which meds to use, etc. 
So keep up those prayers---God is not forgetful or unmindful, but I need to see this through & do what I can to help her!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sandi I’m so sorry sweet Lisi has been going through so much. Poor little mouse. It’s very hard on you too, I know. It’s so distressing to us Mamas when nobody knows how to help our babies. 
It sounds like Lisi has perked up again thank God. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I had no idea what was going on with Lisi. I have a hard time getting on SM. I don't remember my PW so can't get on in Chrome (can't stand all the ads) and Firefox has become impossible to use (on it now) as it often won't post whatever I write here or on FB, etc. So I rarely get here. I read all of the posts and am glad Lisi seems to be rallying a bit but sad that it seems to be Lupus. I know some people with it and they're okay much of the time but then go through episodes when it flares. Can't wait until you get down to Texas A&M to see what's up. Maybe I misunderstood what you wrote: So wouldn't it be an internist that you'd see there if it is lupus? Thought your wrote dermatologist but that wouldn't seem to be the go to you need. Maye they can talk to the derm when you're there but I would deal mainly with the dept that deals with auto immune diseases.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, the manifestations have been on the skin & toe-nails so we start there & will get bumped to Internal Meds IF it isn't something they handle. I am just letting my vet do the ground work & that is where she got us in, but explained what will happen. It is sort of a toss up at this point. There are (I have now discovered) 4 types of Lupus that they will want to take a look at. Since her vasculitis last time was on the skin we are hopeful it will be that one as it seems less dangerous.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi's appt. is now on August 1, early AM so we will go down to College Station & stay in a hotel the night before so we arrive 30 min. early. She is on a cancellation list in the event ---but probably in a long line! 
We are making progress! Now to fill out a lot of paper work!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi - I have Aug 1st marked on my calendar. Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction for our little "Mighty Mouse" - Is it difficult to get a concrete diagnosis as to which type of lupus she may (or may not) have - or is it not black and white? I have found out through the years that Drs are only human and that we are very complex creatures indeed! Praying for Gods intervention/guidance and much wisdom! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paulann! I am w/you all the way!
Lisi continues to be "punk" but is not distressed as before. Her appetite is good -- but that is not so unusual. :HistericalSmiley: 
I am not sure about diagnosis, except that they have her paper work (I still have some to complete & bring w/me) & I am just praying for the right people to connect w/who can advise us well. I am tired of these "flares" & her relapsing for so long.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi of my goodness I have been away and so much has been going on.
Poor little Lisi, I hope they can find out what's causing this. It just doesn't seem fair 
I have been praying for her for so long God will give you a answer to all this 

How's Kitzel doing? I have been praying for him as well.
Give those sweet babies loves from their auntie


----------

